# Missed opportunity on my first triple



## WhackUmNsTackUm (Feb 26, 2010)

Long story short, I took my buddy who is new to coyote hunting out for a morning of calling. Our first set, in my favorite spot, turned into three coyotes coming in hard at under a hundred yards. He never could see them and when they broke 75 yards I went for the fur! We ended up startled and shot not touching a hair! ( just how it works sometimes I guess). My Q is in everyones experience how long should I wait before I can sneak back in there and try a new sound. Also I use hand calls only, I like the challenge. Thanks for the help!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say a week maybe two depending on how much pressure they've had on previous occasions. Follow the advice Catcapper gave on another post and try to set up in a different position. Change it up as much as you can.


----------

